
Adding Prefers-Contrast to Firefox - joeyespo
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2020/07/adding-prefers-contrast-to-firefox/
======
ekez
`prefers-contrast` is important for moving web accessibility forward. Right
now, making a website respond to someone's contrast preferences is next to
impossible.

Its neat to see Firefox implement it and hopefully this spurs other browsers
to follow suit.

